# coffee beans required in wolverhampton



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

can anyone let me know of a very good roaster as i require 1kg bags of beans for myself.

hints of different flavours a must.

looked on google but struggling as most are selling 100 or 250 gram bags.

many thanks


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

How far are you willing to travel?

There as an excellent roaster approx 18 miles from you


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I do 1kg bags - would recommend the Jamaican Blue Mountain Blend - very tasty!! http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html

Andy


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

thanks, be willing to travel a wee bit as im thinking of setting up a little takeaway coffee shop. So depending on volume is how many kilo bags i need. Got called out to a machine recently and they had 4 x kilo bags untouched and their coffee was abit stale, so want freshness and a really good blend.

cheers.


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

where is this magical roaster ? can i get to it from all of our canal routes lol ;-)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Has Bean in Stafford


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

cheers gary, will contact them today.


----------

